
How Many Push-UPS Can You Do? It May Be a Good Predictor of Heart Health - pseudolus
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/02/20/well/move/how-many-push-ups-can-you-do-it-may-be-a-good-predictor-of-heart-health.html
======
kiterunner2346
" _...The results suggest that push-up ability might be a simple, reliable and
D.I.Y.-in-your-living-room method of assessing heart health..._ "

I call BS. Body weight exercises like push-ups are more difficult for taller
people.

<sarcasm>A a better predictor of heart health might be how quickly you can
clean the top of the refrigerator. </sarcasm>

